
Bitcoin Redux: crypto crime, and how to tackle it - xoa
https://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2018/06/01/bitcoin-redux-crypto-crime-and-how-to-tackle-it/
======
xoa
I chose to link to the prefacing blog entry rather then directly to the PDF
not just because it's a light and good entry but also because it references
some other context and WEIS 2018, coming up on June 18th. Definitely check out
at least the first few pages of the paper itself however, it's quite readable
and the initial scenario framing wrt Nemo Dat Quod Non Habet rules, darknet
stores and so forth is interesting and quick.

